# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: تجزیه و تحلیل سیستم فروشگاه زنجیره ای

## samico

سلام
ببخشید دوستان من در حال تجزیه و تحلیل سیستم یک فروشگاه هستم و از این سایت هم خیلی کمک گرفته ام , در حال حاضر یک فایل کامل مستند سازی , ترسیم جداول و... را انجام داده ام که به عنوان فاز یک پروژه می باشد. فاز سوم و چهارم هم به ترتیب طراحی منطقی و طراحی فیزیکی می باشد که بعدا انجام می گیردو

اما فاز دوم پروژه طراحی نمودار ER است ، من شکلی از جداول کلی این سیستم در پایین می گذارم , فقط نمی دانم که از کجا باید شروع کنم. مثلا در این جدول کدام  را نهاد و کدام را رابطه بگیرم؟ استاد گفته باید بین 8 تا 10 تا نهاد و رابطه داشته باشه...
ممنون میشم یه راهنمایی کلی از شما داشته باشم , مخصوصا که بدونم با این جداولی که دارم از کجا باید رسم نمودار ER رو شروع کنم. چارت اصلی جداول و همچنین یک جدول نمونه کالاها را در زیر پیوست کرده ام.
با تشکر

----------


## دانش آموز

سلام رفيق

تو بايد اول نمودار er  رو ميكشيدي بعد ديتابس رو طراحي ميكردي چون نمودار كلي تر از طراحي بانكه به هرحال........

من نميدونم اين جدولها دقيقا" مربوط به چيه ولي جداول اصلي رو بايد موجوديت بگيري مثلا" جدول detect چون يك جدوليه كه فقط براي درست شدن رابطه چند به چند درست شده وعملا" وجود خارجي نداره رو نبايد تو موجوديت تعريف كني .
 بين موجوديتها هم هر رابطه اي كه دارن مينويسي مثلا" بين كالا و فاكتور رابطه ي داشتن يا تعلق وجود داره.........

----------


## samico

مرسی دوست عزیز
اما من جدول های زیر رو دارم و عکسشم همونیه که گذاشتم فقط نمیدونم که چطوری واسه ER شروع کنم.

 
*Stuff*
*از این جدول برای نگهداری کالاهای انبار استفاده می شود.
اين جدول از فيلدهاي زير تشكيل شده است:* *·**Id_kala* *·**Name_kala* *·**Tedad_kala* *·**Gheymat_kh* *·**Gheymat_f* *·**Vahed_kala* *·**Barkod* *·**Sefaresh* *2.**Factor_kh1* *از این جدول برای نگهداری اطلاعات فاکتور خرید استفاده میشود بدون فیلدهای تکراری.* *اين جدول از فيلدهاي زير تشكيل شده است:* *·**Id_f_kh* *·**Tarikh_kh* *·**Name_f* *·**Gheymat_kol_f_kh* *3.**Factor_kh2* *از این جدول برای نگهداری فیلدهای تکراری فاکتور خرید استفاده میشود.* *اين جدول از فيلدهاي زير تشكيل شده است:* *·**Id_f_kh* *·**Id_kala* *·**Tedad_kh* *·**Gheymat_kh* *4.**Factor_f1* *از این جدول برای نگهداری اطلاعات فاکتور فروش استفاده میشود بدون فیلدهای تکراری.* *اين جدول از فيلدهاي زير تشكيل شده است:* *·**Id_f_f* *·**Tarikh_f* *·**Name_kh* *·**Gheymat_kol_f_f* *5.**Factor_f2* *از این جدول برای نگهداری فیلدهای تکراری فاکتور فروش استفاده می شود.* *اين جدول از فيلدهاي زير تشكيل شده است:* *·**Id_f_f* *·**Id_kala* *·**Tedad_f* *·**Gheymat_f* *6.**User* *از این جدول برای نگهداری اطلاعات کاربران استفاده میشود.* *اين جدول از فيلدهاي زير تشكيل شده است:* *·**Id_user* *·**Name_user* *·**Family_user* *·**Pass* *·**Id_type* *7.**Financial* *از این جدول برای نگهداری اطلاعات مالی کارمندان استفاده میکنیم.* 
*اين جدول از فيلدهاي زير تشكيل شده است:* *·**Id_type* *·**Name_type* *·**Hoghogh*

----------


## mgsimorg

سلام به همگی.من تازه عضو سایت شدم. دوستان لطف کنید یه پروژه  UML معرفی کنید تا از روی اون بتونم یاد بگیرم.خیلی برام ضروریه.
با تشکر از همگی

----------


## joojoo-khoshghele2

salam dustan man moshkele keshidane ER daram vase  sistem (anbar dari va hesabdari ye foroshgah ) age mishe ye rahnamaei konin mamnun misham :-(  :ناراحت:

----------


## love68

inam ye er foroshga

----------


## samagh

سلام تو این نمودار موحودیت های فروشنده و کالا نفشی ندارن چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

